# Boulder Creek Hazard



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

Boulder Creek is running high with this hot weather and there are additional hazards. Last night individuals in my group were temporarily turned to stone right in their boats as they locked in on scantily clad people on the bike path. The only thing that brought them back is when they floated backwards over one of the sticky ledges.

I thought I might need some assistance, only to look over and see my entire group huddled in a small eddy chatting it up with a couple beautiful sirens. 

Be careful it's a jungle out there.


----------

